# Demodectic mange



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

does anyone know any home remedies for this loco has it on his head and it seems to be getting worse. i did some research but i dont really have the money to pay for the meds right now since im still out of work... i was hoping maybe some of you dogman/dogwoman had some home remidies(sp). thanks for yall help!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you sure that it is demo mange?


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

im no vet but i looked up the different types and this is the one that seems to fit almost perfectly. this is what it says and i highlighted the symtoms that loco has.

Demodectic Mange

Demodectic mange is very common and is usually found in puppies. It often *starts as a flaky, rough, sometimes reddened & moist patch of skin *- often on the *face, head, neck, ears*, chest or front legs/paws. *The skin often looks bumpy and rough* and may even be damp or oozy. *Later pustules resembling acne cysts can develop as the inflamed skin pores/hair follicles get clogged from debris from the mites and become infected and puss-filled. *

but he only thing is that when i read on i saw this

Demodectic mange ("demodex") may well be one of the most common ailments found in dogs and puppies today; and due to the poor breeding practiced by many breeders and the horrors of puppy mills, it is spreading at an alarming rate. Demodex is a genetic flaw. It can be treated successfully, but it's not merely a case of getting rid of the mite. It's an absolute fact that demodectic mange is an immune problem, making it more complicated to treat. Underlying causes that weaken the immune system and make your pet more susceptible to mange include: heartworm, cancer, hypothyroidism and chronic use of cortisone.

not to boast but loco comes from one of the best bully breaders in florida so this part made me think that this isnt the type that he has.....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know you are having money trouble but the best thing you could do is have a skin scaping done. I would hate for someone to tell do something and it gets worse.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah tell me about it..... i just remembered he has to go to the vet tomorrow to get his staples out ill ask the vet then....hopefully i remember errr


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

it might cost 15.00 for the scrape and the med is cheap. goodwinol ointment , for spot treatment. it should be resonable and effective too. I see it alot and it isnt always demo


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

HE CULPRIT - DEMODEX CANIS

Demodectic mange, also called "demodicosis," is caused by a microscopic mite of the Demodex genus. Three species of Demodex mites have been identified in dogs: Demodex canis, Demodex gatoi, and Demodex injai. The most common mite of demodectic mange is Demodex canis. All dogs raised normally by their mothers possess this mite as mites are transferred from mother to pup via cuddling during the first few days of life. Most dogs live in harmony with their mites, never suffering any consequences from being parasitized. If, however, conditions change to upset the natural equilibrium (such as some kind of suppression of the dog's immune system), the Demodex mites may "gain the upper hand." The mites proliferate and can cause serious skin disease.

IS DEMODICOSIS CONTAGIOUS?
Demodectic mange (unlike Sarcoptic mange) is not considered a contagious disease and isolation of affected dogs is generally not considered necessary. That said, there are some circumstances under which the mites could spread from one dog to another.
Classically Demodex mites have been felt to only be transferable from mother to newborn pup. After the pup is a week or so old, it has developed enough immunity so that infection is no longer possible. In other words, after age one week or so, a dog will not longer accept new mites on its body.
Recently this idea has been challenged as occasionally multiple unrelated dogs break with demodicosis in the same household. It is not clear if some species of Demodex are more contagious than others or if some contagion is possible under certain circumstances. Current thinking is that mites actually can be transferred from one dog to another but as long as the dog is healthy, the mites simply add into the dog's natural mite population and no skin disease results. Isolation of dogs with even the most severe demodicosis is still felt to be unnecessary; though, in rare circumstances contagion is possible. While there are still assorted theories about dog to dog transmission of Demodex mites, there is no question that mites cannot be transmitted to humans or to cats.

DEMODICOSIS HAS THREE FORMS

FORM #1: LOCALIZED

Localized demodicosis occurs as isolated scaly bald patches, usually on the dog's face, creating a polka-dot appearance. Localized demodicosis is considered a common puppyhood ailment and approximately 90% of cases resolve with no treatment of any kind. This is quite a contrast to generalized demodicosis as described below so it is important to be able to distinguish localized from generalized disease. It seems like this would be a simple task since localized demodicosis classically involves several round facial bald spots and generalized demodicosis involves a bald scaly entire dog; still, reality does not always fit into neat categories in this way. Some guidelines used to distinguish localized demodicosis include:

Localized disease does not involve more than two body regions. (One spot or two on the face and one spot or two on a leg would still qualify as localized even though the spots are not close together.)
[*]Localized disease involves no more than 4 spots total on the dog.

Treatment is not necessary or recommended for localized demodicosis but there are treatment options for people who simply cannot feel right about doing nothing. Goodwinol ointment, an insecticide, may be used daily to control localized demodicosis. Antibacterial gels are also used against localized demodicosis and associated skin infections. It is important to note that rubbing a creme or ointment on a demodicosis lesion can cause reddening of the lesion making it appear to get worse. It is also possible for rubbing the medication on the area to break off the weaker hairs at the margin of the lesion causing the lesion to appear to get bigger. Neither of these situations truly represents exacerbation of the disease.
Resolution of a localized demodicosis lesion should be at least partially apparent after one month though total resolution can take up to three months.
Approximately 10% of localized demodicosis cases will progress to generalized demodicosis. Enlarged lymph nodes are a bad sign -- often foretelling generalized mange.

FORM #2: GENERALIZED
Classically with generalized demodicosis, the entire dog is affected with patchy fur, skin infections, bald, scaly skin. Sometimes large patches of affected skin are present, sometimes multiple "polka dots" of lesions cover the dog, and sometimes the entire body is involved. The secondary bacterial infections make this a very itchy and often smelly skin disease. The approach to generalized demodicosis typically depends on the age at which the dog developed the disease.
ADULT ONSET-- Most demodicosis occurs in young dogs, under age one and a half. An older dog should not get demodicosis unless he or she has an underlying problem with the immune system. In such cases, demodicosis is considered a indication to seek a more serious hidden condition such as cancer, liver or kidney disease, or an immune-suppressive hormone imbalance. A more extensive medical work-up will be required.
JUVENILE ONSET -- Young dogs have inherently immature immune systems and are thus susceptible to the development of demodicosis without any sinister underlying diseases. As they grow up and their immune systems mature, they tend to naturally gain control of their mite infestation; in fact, 30-50% of dogs under age 1 year recover spontaneously from generalized demodicosis without any form of treatment. Usually treatment is recommended, though, to facilitate recovery.

FORM #3: DEMODECTIC PODODERMATITIS

This condition represents demodectic mange confined to the paws. Bacterial infectious usually accompany this condition. Often as generalized demodicosis is treated, the foot is the last stronghold of the mite. Old English Sheepdogs and Shar peis tend to get severe forms of this condition. The infection can be so deep that biopsy is needed to find the mites and make the diagnosis. It is one of the most resistant forms of demodicosis.

TREATMENT: STRESS AND GENERALIZED DEMODECTIC MANGE
The treatment of demodicosis only in part relies on medications; some basic steps can be taken with regard to pet care to maximize the chance of success. Physiological stress is an important factor determining the degree of severity of demodectic mange and the following steps should be taken to reduce stress:

Females should be spayed as soon as the disease is controlled. Coming into heat, hormone fluxes, and pregnancy are very stressful. Also, predisposition to demodicosis is hereditary and should not be passed on.

The dog should be fed a reputable brand of dog food so as to avoid any nutritionally related problems.

Keep the pet parasite-free. Worms are irritants that the pet need not deal with and fleas may exacerbate the itchiness and skin infection.

Keep up the pet's vaccinations.

The mites themselves cause suppression of the immune system so the pet needs every advantage to stay healthy.
[*]Skin infections are usually present in these cases and antibiotics will likely be necessary. It is very important that cortisone type medications such as prednisone NOT be used in these cases as they will tip the immune balance in favor of the mite.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

wow Eric! thats good posting


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thank you, thank you very much. I'll be here all day folks.. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Posting EC :goodpost:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah i already read that b4 eric but thanks  lol he got his saples out today and i asked the vet and he just said that bring him to our normal vet and get him some shots...lol maybe i freaked out a bit to quick lol


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Jaymo had it on his shoulder for a few months and the vet said she'd keep an eye on it without any any medicine, but it may just go away... I was getting sick of looking at it and I read that 1 teaspoon of borax, 1 teaspoon of peroxide mixed with a pint of water worked if you wash with it daily and don't wash it off. I don't know if it was the mixture that worked, but about two weeks after I started that, it went away. Good luck!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Many vets are treating mild cases of demo by scraping it to be sure what it is and then ...nothing...lol
Most cases are pups with a weak immune response. Usually the dog will get over it after a little while. You just have to watch for itching, biting and or secondary infection. When I was a kid we used Sulfodene on the sore spots and it kept infection away.

Shopzilla - Sulfodene Dog Supplies shopping - Pet Supplies online


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

So SamsDad, is that what they call puppy mange?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes sir... localized demodex in dogs younder than 1 year is USUALLY just a weakness in the pups immune function and the pups system will defeat the bugs.

Demodectic Mange


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

How's Loco doing blondie?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

If it is Demo. Mange it can be *maintain* from having flare ups, but it is not *curable.*

I had a dog that had to be put down due to it. It is transfered through the mothers milk. It is bad because you do not know your pup has it till it shows up. Stress, heat cycles are really the main cause of outbreak. 
If you have a female she needs to be fixed ASAP. Same with a male,, having a female near by or in the neighborhood in heat will trigger it in a male.
Some dogs only have mild cases, but if left untreated will get worse.
I spent so much money trying to keep my dog's mange under check, but it got to the point to wher she did not take to the treatment, vet recommended putting her down b/c she was just getting worse and suffering.
We treated Jada with Vermectin, which is a heart worm medication.
So if your dog has not been tested for heart worms the vet will charge you for a blood test to make sure your dog does not have it, before they prescribe you the medication.
My 1st appt. was around $250.00. That was for vet visit, skin scrape, 1st months med, and heart worm test.
It can get very expensive though, believe me I know. I spent a few $k on Jada.
They give you the medicine, but then I ended up having to buy medicated shampoos, skin creams, all kinds of stuff b/c of the pustules and sores Jada started to get.

The smell, is one you know, they smell just like something dead. It got to the point where Jada had to stay in her kennel outside b/c she smelled so bad. Nothing helped her.

You know it is bad when a vulture lands on your kennel post looking down at your poor dog like..."Well it smells dead, but it is still moving." No joke.. really happened. Freaked Jada out, she did not know what to think about that bird.
That is how bad they can smell.

Just make sure you take your dog to the vet please.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

he is doin well for the most part but he still has bumps and scbs on his neck and head.....


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Oatmeal baths helped Jada skin out also. Not for very long, but long enough for her to get some peace from constant scratching. Also I bathed her in Sulfidine shampoo once a week to. I helps out pretty good with the sores and flaky skin.


----------



## Maiviastorm (Nov 20, 2008)

I mixed a little of the stuff the vet gave me with Hydrocortisone, tea tree oil and vitamin e oil. I would put the med the vet gave me on him in the morning and then the mix i made at night. FYI Tea tree oil has a peppermint smell to it, Hunter will eat ANYTHING, so i had to put a shirt on him at night. lol I also changed his dog food.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> If it is Demo. Mange it can be *maintain* from having flare ups, but it is not *curable.*
> 
> .


Localized demodex is different then generalized.
Localized is self regulating because the dogs build up a stronger immune reaction. Most Neo's I have seen had some form of localized demo before 1 year old but got squared away without meds before the first birthday.


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

Fortunately my girl has not had an outbreak yet....my vet tells me to keep an eye out during high stress time. Like vet visits, pregnancy, and surgery. Sorry to say there is no cure. He suggestes using a non detergent shampoo (Hylites(sp?), or the one i like is Tropiclean). Even for those with no allergies it smells great and wont dry their skin out!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Demodex is not a disease. There is no such thing as a cure for demodex because demodex is a mite that lives on most dogs skin. The problem lies with a poor immune system.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

When we were treating Karma for mange, it took about 6 weeks before the hair started to go back in. Give it some time and it will get better!


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

My older dog, Hero, had a little spot of demo. mange. The only way you can find out what it is, is by taking them to a vet and have their skin scraped so the vet can look at it under a microscope.

The vet said its on all dogs but only SOME dogs are susceptible to actually coming down with the skin condition. It almost always starts on the head. And if not treated right away it will eventually spread all over the body and will be ALOT harder to cure!

As soon as I noticed the spot on Hero's head I took him right in to get it looked at. It was only like $30-$40 to get it taken care of. After about a month of putting the creme on everyday it started getting better and after about 2 months it was completely gone.


----------



## ndnprncs16 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Hi...Help please!!*

Hi all! I'm new here so please take it easy on me! Okay, so here's my story..

Pinch (my pitbull) has demodectic mange. We found that out after she about died from it because we found her on the streets. No-one wanted her so we kept her. We love her dearly! We also have 2 other dogs..chihuahua's and 3 kids! Now to the part thats upsetting me. We recently moved to NC and we had no choice but to leave all 3 of our dogs with my brother and grandfather. They moved in our house when we moved. The house we moved into we couldn't bring Pinch to without getting it approved first. So to make a long story short...she had to stay with them. Well, my brother calls me to let me know Pinch is pregnant by my next door neighbors pitbull. So, I'm freaking out because I told him she could not get pregnant. To make sure he watched her so that wouldn't happen but it did. But here's the thing, we were told it would kill her if she got pregnant and all kinds of terrible things and from the pics I've seen and from what I've been told Pinch is healthy and happy and more calmer than she has ever been!!! He said she eats great and her hair is gorgeous. But I'm trying to prepare for her and my other 2 dogs to be brought up here and I've been told to take the puppies when she has them and bottle feed them for the first week. Then they can feed from her?! I need to know if this is true. We don't have a vet up here yet and I am really stressing about this whole situation!! I love my dog and I want her and her puppies HERE and HEALTHY!! And yes I know what I'm in for with the whole bottle feeding puppies situation...believe me...this ain't my first rodeo!!!:woof: I'm will do whatever to help my baby stay healthy and her babies stay healthy too!! So, any advice will help!!!!!!!! Thanks so much!!

Sorry that was so long. I'm just really worried!!!


----------



## ndnprncs16 (Dec 10, 2008)

ndnprncs16 said:


> Hi all! I'm new here so please take it easy on me! Okay, so here's my story..
> 
> Pinch (my pitbull) has demodectic mange. We found that out after she about died from it because we found her on the streets. No-one wanted her so we kept her. We love her dearly! We also have 2 other dogs..chihuahua's and 3 kids! Now to the part thats upsetting me. We recently moved to NC and we had no choice but to leave all 3 of our dogs with my brother and grandfather. They moved in our house when we moved. The house we moved into we couldn't bring Pinch to without getting it approved first. So to make a long story short...she had to stay with them. Well, my brother calls me to let me know Pinch is pregnant by my next door neighbors pitbull. So, I'm freaking out because I told him she could not get pregnant. To make sure he watched her so that wouldn't happen but it did. But here's the thing, we were told it would kill her if she got pregnant and all kinds of terrible things and from the pics I've seen and from what I've been told Pinch is healthy and happy and more calmer than she has ever been!!! He said she eats great and her hair is gorgeous. But I'm trying to prepare for her and my other 2 dogs to be brought up here and I've been told to take the puppies when she has them and bottle feed them for the first week. Then they can feed from her?! I need to know if this is true. We don't have a vet up here yet and I am really stressing about this whole situation!! I love my dog and I want her and her puppies HERE and HEALTHY!! And yes I know what I'm in for with the whole bottle feeding puppies situation...believe me...this ain't my first rodeo!!!:woof: I'm will do whatever to help my baby stay healthy and her babies stay healthy too!! So, any advice will help!!!!!!!! Thanks so much!!
> 
> Sorry that was so long. I'm just really worried!!!


<<<WELL, THANKS FOR NO RESPONSE. SHE HAD THE PUPPIES. 10 HEALTHY BEAUTIFUL FULL BLOODED PIT BULL PUPPIES! :woof:>>>


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats GREAT!!!!! Goodluck with the pups!!


----------

